# postfix warning -private/scache socket: Connection timed out

## hanj

Hello

I just started getting this warning today. I've had postfix running for quite some time.. and I've never seen this message before. It's happened a total of 8 times today.

```

Dec 17 17:30:31 comp postfix/smtp[28507]: warning: timeout on private/scache socket while reading input attribute name

Dec 17 17:30:31 comp postfix/smtp[28507]: warning: problem talking to service private/scache socket: Connection timed out

Dec 17 17:31:31 comp postfix/smtp[920]: warning: timeout on private/scache socket while reading input attribute name

Dec 17 17:31:31 comp postfix/smtp[920]: warning: problem talking to service private/scache socket: Connection timed out

```

Inspecting the mail.log during this warning shows nothing out of the ordinary. I restarted postfix earlier today hoping that might fix things, but since then it has happened again.

I'm running postfix (virt mail) w/amavisd-new (spam and clam)

Here is my master.cf .. hoping it's a misconfiguration. Any ideas?

```
smtp      inet  n       -       y       -       -       smtpd

        -o receive_override_options=no_address_mappings

pickup    fifo  n       -       y       60      1       pickup

cleanup   unix  n       -       y       -       0       cleanup

qmgr      fifo  n       -       y       300     1       qmgr

#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr

tlsmgr    unix  -       -       y       1000?   1       tlsmgr

rewrite   unix  -       -       y       -       -       trivial-rewrite

bounce    unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce

defer     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce

trace     unix  -       -       y       -       0       bounce

verify    unix  -       -       y       -       1       verify

flush     unix  n       -       y       1000?   0       flush

proxymap  unix  -       -       y       -       -       proxymap

smtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       y       -       -       smtp

        -o fallback_relay=

showq     unix  n       -       y       -       -       showq

error     unix  -       -       y       -       -       error

discard   unix  -       -       y       -       -       discard

local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local

virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual

lmtp      unix  -       -       y       -       -       lmtp

anvil     unix  -       -       y       -       1       anvil

scache    unix  -       -       y       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/local/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}

old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}

cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)

bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe

  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient

smtp-amavis   unix   -   -   y   -   2   smtp 

   -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 

   -o disable_dns_lookups=yes 

127.0.0.1:10025   inet   n   -   y   -   -   smtpd 

   -o content_filter= 

   -o local_recipient_maps= 

   -o relay_recipient_maps= 

   -o smtpd_restriction_classes= 

   -o smtpd_helo_restrictions= 

   -o smtpd_sender_restrictions= 

   -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject 

   -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8 

   -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
```

Here are my packages w/USE flags

```

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5  -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox +mysql -nis +pam -postgres +sasl (-selinux) +ssl -vda 2,371 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-filter/amavisd-new-2.3.3-r2  -ldap -milter +mysql -postgres 754 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.0  +berkdb -doc +mysql -qmail +ssl -tools 989 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.87.1  +crypt -mailwrapper -milter (-selinux) 4,364 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.1  +berkdb -debug -fam +gdbm -ipv6 -nls (-selinux) 2,961 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.14  +berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -doc -extraengine -geometry -minimal +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd -utf8 16,724 kB
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## Kruegi

The connection cahce seems to have some troubles. You should check it's configuration:

http://www.postfix.org/CONNECTION_CACHE_README.html

Thomas

----------

